# ما هى افضل انواع العطور للصابون السائل والقوالب؟



## ابو عصيده المصرى (21 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فى البدايه اهنئكم بحلول شهر رمضان المعظم اعاده الله تعالى عليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات
واحب ان اوجه تساؤلى الى من لديه الخبره والعلم لينفع به وينتفع من اجله
فسؤالى هو 
ما هى افضل انواع العطور للصابون السائل والقوالب؟
وهل هى نفس العطور المستخدمه فى البرفانات؟
واين تباع فى مصر؟
وما سعرها ؟
وايضا ما هى افضل انواع الالوان للصابون؟
واين تباع


ارجو الافاده ممن لديه الخبره فى اقرب وقت
و جزاكم الله خيرا :28:


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (22 يوليو 2012)

يوجد لكل نوع منتج نوع خاص من الروائح مثلا الصابون السائل او المعطرات المائية لها صنف مخصوص الكريمات كذلك لها صنف اخر البرفانات اسانساتها غير مائية المنظفات المسحوقه اسانساتها مختلفه وتتحمل ph العالى وهكذا وهذه الانواع جميعها متوافرة فى كل شركة لانتاج الاسانسات مثل كامينا وفريدال ودلتااروماتيك ونيلاروماتيك ويبدا سعر الاسانس من عشرين جنيه اللتر بالنسبة للمنظفات السائله وحتى 100 جنيه لكن البرفانات يمكن تبدا من 700 جنيه الى مالا نهايه وده بيكون حسب النوع والتركيز الذى يبدا من 30% وحتى 100% والالوان ايضا تبدا من 50 جنيه تقريبا


----------



## احمد الشنهاب (17 سبتمبر 2012)

ما افضل عطر هو الليمون لازالة الدهون


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

استاذى العزيز دايما لا ناخذ معلوماتنا من الاعلانات فرائحة الليمون ما هى الا زيت عطرى يحاكى رائحة الليمون الطبيعية وتوضع بمقدار ضئيل جدا فى كل المنتجات لحاجتنا الى تعطيرها اما مقولة بقوة الليمون فهذة مجرد عبارة اعلانية لجذب المستهلكحتى لو فرضنا ان اسانس الليمون له القدرة على ازالة البقع فالنسبة المضافة لا تكفى الا للتعطير اما ازاة البقع فتكون بسبب خامات النظافة والتى لها القدرة على التوتر السطحى ومنها ماهو ايونى واخرى غير ايونية


----------

